# White rice



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

Haven't really avoided much food just been learning and more aware, however I have sidelined pizzas and white rice. I feel a hugh spike nearly every time I munch on the white variety, I've asked the wifey that once we finish this bucket we can give the brown variety a go. Just wondered what others think to white rice, it's not my friend!


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

basmati is low GI i think ??? thats what i eat


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2010)

Eating white rice is just as bad as eating white bread for the same reason, they degrade really quickly to glucose (a lot more quickly than whole wheat since that has to be processed for a much longer time), this causes your blood sugar levels to rise rapidly, which as you know is bad for you.  it's perfectly fine if you do take the correct amount of insulin needed to use the glucose. If you do opt for eating rice, eat brown rice which is not only nutritionally better for you (has many of the B complex vitamins), it also helps your digestion (because of the fibre) and keeps your sugar levels down.

Basmati rice rules lol for me anyways.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 16, 2010)

We only started carb counting yesterday. Had white rice with curry for tea. Weighed it on our new Salter scales and couldn't believe how many carbs were in such a small portion of rice! Will see what her bloods are at bed time.


----------



## bev (Feb 16, 2010)

We normally have brown rice for the same reason. But if we have white - we only use basmati as its a slower release - not sure why - but its better than the bog standard white rice! Also, try splitting injections for rice - leave 2 hours after eating and inject the rest.Bev


----------



## Knapweed (Feb 16, 2010)

I gave up rice and went onto shredded culiflower which you can microwave to use as rice or stir fry like fried rice.

My wife thought she's hate it but found it okay, mind you she was eating nan bread too 

Ken


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate brown rice (brown pasta is lovely but rice is rank) and basmati is just fine at 30 carbs per 100 g cooked.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't like brown rice either, so I tried wild rice instead, much better.


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like brown rice, I was very suprised. I get the Uncle Bens one as it cooks in the same time as white so I can do mine & husbands together (his is boil in the bag white). Since swapping that & pasta to brown I have noticed that my levels are much more stable, I was yoyoing a lot not they sit pretty much at the same place.

Wild rice scares me, looks like those bugs that live in bits of twig in the pond 

I hope if you do try it out you like it.


----------



## Knapweed (Feb 18, 2010)

Wild rice, according to my trusty carb book has the highest carb level at 27.8 per 100g
Ken


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks all, I think I should inject earlier whilst we still have the white rice , but am tempted by wild, depends on the cash factor, but if not will defo try the beige variety.

Knapweed, I would expect rice to be higher in carbs than 27.8% I'm sure (although not now!) some white rice is over 70% carbs!??


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 28, 2010)

My son is very sensitive when he has rice, be it white or brown x


----------

